# squirel vs scorpion



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Took this this big male out on a mooch with my trusty scorpion best design I've seen (in my opinion) and shot so far fitted with single 1745 tubes and a 50 inch draw makes quick work of game.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one. 50 inch draw. How tall are you !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

[quote name="treefork" post="456822" timestamp="1408751381"]Nice one. 50 inch draw. How tall are you I'm 5'9 but I like a long draw for more power


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice one. 50 inch draw. How tall are you !


 I'm 5'9


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good Hunt..one for the freezer..few more to go..Before stew time..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Good Hunt..one for the freezer..few more to go..Before stew time..~AKAOldmiser


 oh yeah


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting!!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Nice shooting!!!


Thank you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That Scorpion was meant for you!


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

great shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good score!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> That Scorpion was meant for you!


Feels that way


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good score!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks mr Charles he was a big strapping male challenged me with every chirp I called him with


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

What ammo did you use ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Good Hunt..one for the freezer..few more to go..Before stew time..~AKAOldmiser


 oh yeah fill that freezer up


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> What ammo did you use ?


9 mil lead


----------

